# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Windows Worms Doors Cleaner

## Geser

Нашел интересную прогу, как всегда времени особо нет разбираться. Мож кто глянет http://www.firewallleaktester.com/wwdc.htm

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## orvman

Старо уже, я на нее кучу раз здесь на форуме ссылки давал. Удобная штука, кстати.

----------


## orvman

Вкратце. Не нужно лазить по настройкам Винды - одним кликом закрывает следующие порты:
* DCOM RPC (port 135) 
* RPC Locator (port 445) 
* NetBIOS (ports 137/138/139) 
* UPNP (port 5000)
* Messenger service (uses RPC/NetBIOS ports)

----------


## Geser

Что она делает я понял. Вопрос насколько качественно, и нет ли побочных явлений  :Smiley:

----------


## Dime3us

Давно уже использую эту софтину,очень удобно.Побочных явлений пока не замечал  :Smiley:  А качество...ну службы останавливаются,и порты закрываются,а чего еще для счастья надо =))

----------


## orvman

> Побочных явлений пока не замечал.


 Аналогично, но на своей машине не юзаю.

----------


## Xen

Проще самому батник накатать :-)

----------


## anton_dr

Не все ж катать могут  :Smiley:

----------


## orvman

Вообще - wwdc - для юзеров (админы и продвинутые сами понимают что к чему) - типа не нужно объяснять что нужно идти в панель управления - администрирование - службы ; или ставить фаер и т.д. Просто приходим к юзеру, ставим wwdc и закрываем ненужное, не обясняя ничего - грубо, быстро, но надежно. Я в сетке иногда так и делаю.

----------


## Multq

Прошу прощения, сайт закрылся, где качать эту программу?

----------


## o1eg

> Прошу прощения, сайт закрылся, где качать эту программу?


* http://www.rapidshare.ru/1035764*

----------


## Multq

Спасибо большое  :Smiley:

----------


## TANUKI

Ребята, но ведь это не панацея. Есть же прекрасная инструкция, написанная (не помню кем, к сожалению, но спасибо автору) при помощи спецов с virusinfo, в которой четко расписано как для дурачков, какой порт и какие службы и где закрывать. Мне кажется, грамотный пользователь должен будет сделать все по мануалу от спецов и тогда нужда в такой программе отпадет сама собой.  :Smiley:

----------


## rdog

http://www.rapidshare.ru )))хуже не придумать :-(

----------


## Kuzz

Кому надо и рапида - "хуже не придумать"
Здесь в аттаче)

----------


## rdog

> Кому надо и рапида - "хуже не придумать"
> Здесь в аттаче)


Kuzz-гранд мерси !)прожка- отличный вариант с ситуевине- orvman-,,Просто приходим к юзеру, ставим wwdc и закрываем ненужное, не обясняя ничего - грубо, быстро, но надежно.,,

----------


## Ollegg

у меня стало много жрать трафика, вирусов вроде нет.по крайней мере  проверял разными продуктами,  при помощи wwdc закрыл те порты, которые указываются в интерфейсе,  порт NetBIOS после перезагрузки отобразился восклицательным знаком. В этой проге подсчитал всего 32 открытых порта. скажите может есть смысл ещё какие то закрыть, и как это сделать?

----------


## Ingener

*К сведению пользователям Windows Vista* - при использование программы Windows Worms Doors Cleaner (в частности её функции Disadle DCOM) возникают неполадки в работе планировщика заданий, а именно загрузить его интерфейс будет невозможно (если мне не изменяет память - будет вылетать сообщение о том, что его служба не запущена), т.е. нельзя будет создавать и редактировать задания, однако все созданные до этого момента задания будут успешно выполняться (ЗЫ: это бага даже повышает безопасность - отключая потенциально опасную службу :-) ). Какие проблемы (вернее неудобства) из-за этого могут возникнуть - некоторые программы требующие повышения привелегий (например Malware Defende) используют для автоматического запуска при старте системы планировщик заданий (создают там соответствующие задания) - поэтому если вы установите подобные программы после использования функции Disadle DCOM в Windows Worms Doors Cleaner - вам придётся вручную запускать (подтверждать запуск) их при старте системы. Если вам понадобится планировщик заданий, то включите DCOM в WWDC - сделайте необходимые вам изменения и затем опять отключайте для повышения безопасности.

----------


## Aid11

я скачал прогу Windows Worms Doors Cleaner  закрыл все порты вот эти

* DCOM RPC (port 135) 
* RPC Locator (port 445) 
* NetBIOS (ports 137/138/139) 
* UPNP (port 5000)
* Warning : Messenger will be ENABLED after the next REBOOT (Close Messenger)

и начались проблемы блакирует подключения спутникового интернета через  ускоритель  slonax 3g.exe . подключаюсь через другой ускаритель все нормально подключается но потом начинает глючить сильно инет, связь прерывается. Что мне делать? :Sad:

----------


## Surfer

Попробуйте включить обратно нетбиос.

----------


## armid

Скажите нужно ли и можно ли применять данную утилиту на Windows 7?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NRA

Сама программа просто закрывает "уязвимые" порты часто отключая соответствующие службы, что можно сделать и вручную. В "семёрке" структура немного поменялась и стала более запутанная. Самый простой способ - проверить:

1) сделать бэкап (или точку восстановления);
2) выполнить соответствующие пункты WWDC;
3) перезапустить систему;
4) после перезагрузки выполнить  "netstat -a -b" - отключенные порты должны быть закрыты (их не должно быть в статусе прослушки "listening")
* в случае проблем - восстановить состояние из бэкапа
** большинство нормальных фаерволов автоматически решает вопрос

Меня вот больше интересует есть ли под 7ку что-то типа CMIA Complete AsA - Security & Privacy Complete?

----------


## Lea

нигде ни могу найти *Firewall , может кто даст ссылку?=)
*

----------


## Matias

Фаерволы обсуждаются в специальном разделе.

----------


## Kornev

Если с помощью wwdc на компьютере в корпоративной сети отключить DCOM, то перестает работать ПО от PERCo.
Стоит ли в сети отключать с помощью wwdc NetBIOS? Не возникнет ли проблем с принтерами и шарами?

----------


## Torvic99

> Стоит ли в сети отключать с помощью wwdc NetBIOS? Не возникнет ли проблем с принтерами и шарами?


Я на клиентах отключаю все кроме 445 порта - на шары и принтера никак не влияет. Домен под 2003 виндовсом, клиенты ХР, виста и 2000.

----------


## Erekle

Это потому, что домен?

----------


## ReiserFS

Кто знает как можно отменить все изменения сделанные Windows Worms Doors Cleaner'ом? На работе не решился применить, бо админ обидчивый сильно. Систему откатывать из образа не хочется, а Восстановление системы я не использую вообще. Интересно откат настроек из резервой копии сделанной AVZ всё вернёт на свои места что было модифицировано WWDC?

----------


## NRA

Прямо в программе WWDC росто убираете галочки и перезапускаете, а извращаться можно хоть через ДОС.

----------


## psi-x

спасибо, ато книгу EBook30.zip качнул, читаю, перехожу на сайт - а там облом)

----------


## vladovs

McAffee посчитала WWDC трояном и удалила. Осталась копия в архиве. До нее антивирус не дошел

----------


## Matias

Сайт разработчика WWDC давным-давно не работает. Если кому-то нужна эта утилита, ее можно скачать с Softpedia. 
Страница загрузки Windows Worms Doors Cleaner.
Если честно, я не знаю, чем может помочь эта  программка, поскольку для закрытия портов надежнее использовать любой сторонний фаервол.

----------


## Zwenata

как исправить.PNG
Подскажите пожалуйста как исправить данную ситуацию. Порты не закрываются. Пишет, что невозможно добраться до реестра (там где Messenger)

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*Zwenata*, Для windows 10 это не актуально.

----------

*olejah*

----------


## Zwenata

> *Zwenata*, Для windows 10 это не актуально.


   Спасибо

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*Zwenata*, Не рекомендую вмешиваться в работу Windows 10, эта ОС неплохо защищена и не требует применения подобных утилит.

----------


## Zwenata

> *Zwenata*, Не рекомендую вмешиваться в работу Windows 10, эта ОС неплохо защищена и не требует применения подобных утилит.


  Вам тоже спасибо. Но пришлось вручную закрывать опасные порты

----------


## Val_Ery

> Вам тоже спасибо. Но...


Вас что-то обидело?.. 

Просто поймите, Вы представляете скриншот программы, разработанной для ХР, и спрашиваете про мессенджер, который был официально "убит" мелкософтом года четыре как. То есть, мы должны были угадать:
 - либо Вы пользуетесь ХР с убитым мессенджером;
 - либо древней программой отключаете мессенджер в системе, в которой уже давно вместо него Skype?

Поэтому, как спросили - такой ответ и получили!

А относительно 



> пришлось вручную закрывать опасные порты


так это лучший способ обучения: найти информацию об опасном явлении, эту информацию переварить и на основе полученных знаний искать вариант решения проблемы. Проделав всё руками, а не с помощью утилит, информирующих о том, что "Всё зае...сь!"  :Smiley:

----------


## Zwenata

> Вас что-то обидело?..   Просто поймите, Вы представляете скриншот программы, разработанной для ХР, и спрашиваете про мессенджер, который был официально "убит" мелкософтом года четыре как. То есть, мы должны были угадать:  - либо Вы пользуетесь ХР с убитым мессенджером;  - либо древней программой отключаете мессенджер в системе, в которой уже давно вместо него Skype?  Поэтому, как спросили - такой ответ и получили!  А относительно   Да ну что Вы! Какие обиды? Просто еще недавно я вообще не могла в этом ключе ничего поменять, т.е. после перезагрузки всё вставало на свои места - не могла закрыть эти порты, старые значения появлялись снова (видимо вирус так действовал) и потом нашла эту программку. Она тоже не помогала. Я ведь не такой специалист в этих делах. Откуда мне было знать, что эта программа для ХР была разработана. Мое знакомство с компом началось во времена висты. На данный момент меня беспокоит анонимность в сети. Крадут пароли от gmail почты. Вот совсем недавно недели полторы украли и прекрепили yahoo. Что посоветуете? В интернет выхожу дома через роутер и на работе через  iphon.  так это лучший способ обучения: найти информацию об опасном явлении, эту информацию переварить и на основе полученных знаний искать вариант решения проблемы. Проделав всё руками, а не с помощью утилит, информирующих о том, что "Всё зае...сь!"


  Да ну что Вы! Какие обиды? Просто еще недавно я вообще не могла в этом ключе ничего поменять, т.е. после перезагрузки всё вставало на свои места - не могла закрыть эти порты, старые значения появлялись снова (видимо вирус так действовал) и потом нашла эту программку. Она тоже не помогала. Я ведь не такой специалист в этих делах. Откуда мне было знать, что эта программа для ХР была разработана. Мое знакомство с компом началось во времена висты. На данный момент меня беспокоит анонимность в сети. Крадут пароли от gmail почты. Вот совсем недавно недели полторы украли и прекрепили yahoo. Что посоветуете? В интернет выхожу дома через роутер и на работе через  iphon.

----------


## Val_Ery

*Zwenata*, 



> Что посоветуете?


посоветую comodo firewall или comodo internet security, на Ваш выбор: и порты закроете, и о непонятной активности будете проинформированы.

----------

